# Clavudale - Anyone know anything about this drug



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi, some of you may remember that a while back I posted about my dog Harvey who suffers with Demodectic Mange. This bout has been going on for several months which is much longer than usual. We have recently had some of his drugs changed with the vet saying that they are no longer using the previous drug.

Today I decided to look it up and have found a couple of alarming articles about it which seems to suggest that this drug poses a potential threat to animals and to humans. 

From what I can understand there is some kind of legal case going on with it at the moment but I don't really understand as both articles are in medical speak (I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post a link to them here). I was just wondering if anyone knows anything about this drug and its history and why its suddenly been withdrawn.

Many thanks,
Louise


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

Can you PM me a link to the articles? and I can try and decifer

TBH I've not seen it used, but it's just amoxicillin and clavulanic acid, which is in antibiotics such as synulox which is more commonly used, and noroclav...just each drug company markets it under a different name.

Amoxicillin is a type of penicillin, so you can and do have quite severe reactions to that just as you do in people....i've seen a dog lose it's ear tips due to a reaction to synulox.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Just read the data sheet on this drug. 

It suggests that you cannot give to animals animals known to be hypersensitive to penicillins and that the person administering the drug by injection should take care not to touch the serum as this may cause hypersensitivity.

Have I missed something?


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I understand it now.....but I'll probably get it wrong as I try and explain  It has something to do with the active ingredients within the 50mg not being the same strength as other drugs with the same active ingredients which will mean animals being treated with it will get a lower dosage than intended.


----------

